# Dual battery Solar controller



## blade1889 (Jul 14, 2008)

Just purchased a dual battery solar controller with storage in mind.
My current regulator (Fox) is connected solely to my Leisure battery under a seat.
My van battery is under the floor of the cab (on a renault) 
Are there any Burstner or like owners out there that have wired between van battery & controller?
If so hows it done?
Above the floor? Under the floor?

Any help appreciated


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

Does the Burstner have a Schaudt Electrobloc charging system? If so, then their solar regulator allows you to charge both batteries. It comes complete with the necessary cables to link the system together.
See here http://www.aireandsun.co.uk/index.php?item=73

Alternatively, an e-mail to Udo Lang at Schaudt will get you the information you require. Udo Lang <[email protected]>


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

On my Burstner I use the Schauldt regulator and it works exactly the same as if you are on hook-up.

Joe


----------



## blade1889 (Jul 14, 2008)

No I dont have the Schaudt Electrobloc or regulator.
I wanted the Dual controller to help charge the van battery when stood for longish periods without hook up.


----------



## edgarscot (Apr 13, 2009)

*Solar regulator on Burstner Nexxo T660*

Hi
Today I have wired a solar regulator to a FUSED "cigar like" male connector. When the van is idle in the drive, I just plug this in to the cigar lighter socket which is "live". You need to bear in mind that the male end from the regulator will be "live" so a dummy female end may be used to cover it if you are going to leave the male end lying about. I have also wired a female cigar lighter socket to the leisure battery with a FUSE near the battery. I can then plug the solar regulator into this. My 20w solar panel fits lovely into the heki blind ends without putting too much weight on them. I haven't worked out how to get round wires dangling all over the place, but I really just want to top up the batteries when we are out etc.
One surprising fact I found out is that when you switch the 12v on at the control panel, and have nothing running, the drain is 1.6 amps! I am investigating! It will be off when we don't need it and are on non hook up sites from now on. When the 12v is off, its about 6ma (heater drain valve?)
Hope this helps
Ed


----------



## edgarscot (Apr 13, 2009)

*Solar regulator on Burstner Nexxo T660*

Hi
Today I have wired a solar regulator to a FUSED "cigar like" male connector. When the van is idle in the drive, I just plug this in to the cigar lighter socket which is "live". You need to bear in mind that the male end from the regulator will be "live" so a dummy female end may be used to cover it if you are going to leave the male end lying about. I have also wired a female cigar lighter socket to the leisure battery with a FUSE near the battery. I can then plug the solar regulator into this. My 20w solar panel fits lovely into the heki blind ends without putting too much weight on them. I haven't worked out how to get round wires dangling all over the place, but I really just want to top up the batteries when we are out etc.
One surprising fact I found out is that when you switch the 12v on at the control panel, and have nothing running, the drain is 1.6 amps! I am investigating! It will be off when we don't need it and are on non hook up sites from now on. When the 12v is off, its about 6ma (heater drain valve?)
Hope this helps
Ed


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

The way to do that without having to have a Dual regulator is by fitting a Battery Master.
<< Battery Master >>


----------

